

Iron Man II Trailer - figital
http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/ironman/

======
thwarted
This thing appears to be impossible to download using Chromium on Linux. It
says I need quicktime -- fine, I'll use the "download" links. The "download"
links don't work. When I open the link in a new tab to get the URL and attempt
to download with wget, I get a 91 byte file that appears to have a quicktime
header.

Maybe it's the crappy gnome-totem plugin, but can I just get a link to the
file to download it, especially under the "download" heading?

~~~
jamesbritt
[http://movies.apple.com/movies/paramount/ironman2/ironman2-z...](http://movies.apple.com/movies/paramount/ironman2/ironman2-z7r459-tlr1_480p.mov)

is an actual mov file.

~~~
thwarted
I ended up stumbling onto a link to it hosted on a service that uses a more
slightly more ubiquitous plugin to play videos.

------
jasonlbaptiste
not sure if it's appropriate for HN, but i upvoted it anyway. Iron Man has
always been my favorite superhero because it's something we can relate with
pretty closely. Engineer Entrepreneur becomes billionaire at an early age. No
crazy super powers, but uses technology he builds with his own two hands to
save the world.

~~~
dangrossman
Why hasn't Bill Gates done this yet?

